
Recruiting Is Poker – Not Chess - brendancahill
https://recruithacker.substack.com/p/recruiting-is-poker-not-chess?r=7dfq1&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web&utm_source=hackernews
======
valbaca
This is one of the major life-lessons I've taken away from card games,
summarized by Captain Jean Luc Picard: "“It is possible to commit no mistakes
and still lose. That is not a weakness; that is life.”

You can make the best choices and chance still happens. It doesn't mean what
you did was the wrong choice. You do what you can to increase your chances but
the universe doesn't give a crap. It's not malicious or benevolent; it just
is. The deck is just 52 apathetic cards.

However, I would actually say life is more like Magic: the Gathering (or the
many clones or similar games) where some time-traveling quantum supercomputer
could probably give you a guess, but don't hold your breath for that to come
around.

At least in poker, the "eye in the sky" that can see all the cards in people's
hands can predict winning percentages. Even if you don't know your opponents
hands, based on what you know, you can calculate some good odds.

But life isn't that nice. We don't know the odds or even a wild ass guess at
the odds for applying for that job or asking that person out.

------
paulcole
Really don’t know where to start here.

1\. Who says recruiting is like chess?

2\. Why does this article talk about college football recruiting and so little
about the concepts in the title — chess and poker?

3\. Why is there so little information about recruiting?

Is this just somebody promoting their own blog post? And if so what did they
do to get it on the front page of HN?

~~~
valbaca
This likely got posted b/c there's a lot of discussion on how to improve
recruiting and how the current recruitment is broken.

~~~
paulcole
No, I looked closer. It’s the author posting his own content.

